# Problems with my Sthihl MS 270 OIler



## Burd (Apr 2, 2013)

I was woundering if any one could tell me how to ajust my oiler on the Ms 270.
I really wish I had a bigger chain saw but I don't and I been working the snot out of it. Since harricane  Sandy I've buck at least 10 cords of wood and Ive noticed that its not running the *same ratio to* *gas to oil*. One tank of gas equals about *half tank of oil or less* and its killing my chain and bar as it heat up really quick. Ive always had this problem ever since I bought this saw. Before I get the saw out I always take the bar off and clean the oil port and clutch with air.
Look for Ideas


----------



## Bret Hart (Apr 2, 2013)

Here are a few ideas to start with.


_*Oil pump delivers insufficient oil*_
Pump piston worn - Fit new oil pump
Oil pump hoses not installed correctly/leaking/ruptured/blocked - Check correct installation of hoses
or clean/replace hoses
Bore in pump housing worn - Fit new oil pump


----------



## Burd (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for your replie. How would someone get to the pump? Is it located inside the oil tank?
Does the oil tank it self have a filter?


----------



## Bret Hart (Apr 2, 2013)

The pump should be behind the clutch and I don't remember if the oil is filtered. Message me your email and I can send you the service manual file when I get back in from plowing snow. So much for spring being here.


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 2, 2013)

Take the cover off and shoot some compressed air into the oiler outlet by the bar nuts. Then with the cover and bar and chain still off, fire up the saw and watch to see if oil is coming out.

If this doesn't work, it's time to remove the clutch and access the oiler pump. Follow the procedures in the service manual.

Lack of or low oil production is one of the most annoying chainsaw related issues there is.


----------



## charly (Apr 2, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> Lack of or low oil production is one of the most annoying chainsaw related issues there is.





HittinSteel said:


> Take the cover off and shoot some compressed air into the oiler outlet by the bar nuts. Then with the cover and bar and chain still off, fire up the saw and watch to see if oil is coming out.
> 
> If this doesn't work, it's time to remove the clutch and access the oiler pump. Follow the procedures in the service manual.
> 
> Lack of or low oil production is one of the most annoying chainsaw related issues there is.


For over 25 years I've always carried a small paint brush as to clean my gas and oil filler caps off before they get opened for a refill. Never had any issues.. simple to do and keeps everything clean.. also handy to brush off the air filter while out in the field.


----------



## geoff1969 (Apr 2, 2013)

had simular happen to the ms381 ..... i emptied the bar oil out then put about 50 mils of bar oil back in and about 100 ml of engine degreaser , ran it for about 10 minutes cutting on some soft pine = it solved my oil problem must of been gunk and crap stuck in the oil pump and the degreaser oil mix broke it all down and cleared it ..


----------



## Burd (Apr 2, 2013)

Its getting oil just not enough to keep the bar and chain cool.
When running your saws shouldn't the tank of oil be almost empty to the tank of gas?


----------



## geoff1969 (Apr 2, 2013)

im not up with the 270s but i dont think thay have adjustable oilers on them , i just reread your original post and you stated it been like it from new , i like a tank of fuel to equal aprox  3/4 - 4/5ths  tank of oil , have you tryed running a thinner oil through it , i belive some people get good results from canola oil = thinner oil ..


----------



## charly (Apr 2, 2013)

Check the pick up inside the oil tank,, make sure nothing was ill built inside there from day one. A partially collapsed hose ,etc. Never doubt!  I was taught at the Harley Factory School years ago, that just because you get a new part off the shelf doesn't mean it's right,,, always check things over closely!


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 2, 2013)

Burd said:


> Its getting oil just not enough to keep the bar and chain cool.
> When running your saws shouldn't the tank of oil be almost empty to the tank of gas?


 
Non-adjustable oiler on the 270 I believe.

What oil are you running? Is the edge of the bar rail turning blue?  I'm assuming you're running sharp chain as well.

Have you checked/changed the pickup screen in the tank?  They get clogged with sawdust from time to time.

Check the bar oiling holes as well.  It's very easy for a wood chip to get lodged in there just right to restrict oil flow.  Compressed air works the best for cleaning the hole and the bar groove.

Make sure the oil pump drive arm engages the clutch drum properly.  Small notch in the drum that the arm fits into.  If you have the clutch off to get a look at the oil pump, then pull the drive arm out (it just pops out) and make sure the nylon gear is not stripped and the bushing isn't worn out.

I would run some kerosene/diesel through the oiler if you suspect it's clogged, won't take a lot to clear it out.


----------

